# Lead Training



## pauleady (Mar 11, 2011)

My puppy Bailey will shortly be having his second jab and will be able to be walked.

We have started introducing him to his lead and try to walk him in the garden, but as soon as the lead is attached Bailey thinks it's time to play tug of war and the lead goes straight in his mouth and he pulls back growling ready to play. 

I am a little concerned that when we finally walk out the front door with him he will just stand there and chew the lead and play tug of war.

Has anyone else experienced this? How do I stop this and teach him to walk nicely n the lead?


----------



## Enneirda. (Mar 5, 2010)

To teach him not to chew the lead soak it in vinegar, bitter apple, or other such ichy stuff. You can also buy a thin chain lead, or one of another texture that he doesn't like.

Also, click on his leash randomly and don't pick it back up, just let him drag it. If he starts to chew it run around with him or give him a good toy. 

To teach him to walk good on the lead, watch all the ones by kikopup about leash walking, she's really great with dogs! I know theres a lot of them, but believe me she's good. Loose Leash Walking and Go Sniff and Marking are a great start: http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=kikopup+loose+leash&page=&utm_source=opensearch


----------



## Newbie (Feb 15, 2011)

Thanks Enneirda. I'm going to try that too.

Noodle does the same, Paul. Thinks it's the best game EVER!!!


----------



## pauleady (Mar 11, 2011)

I was wondering if a harness might be better as the lead seems to come up from behind them rather than close to their head. Anyone tried/got one of these?


----------



## flounder (Apr 26, 2011)

I put a lead on Lolly (9 weeks tomorrow) today for the first time to try to get her used to it and 'walk' round the garden. She also thought it was a great game to just tug and chew on it. I'll have to find the vinegar!!!!


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

im not for harneses, as in my opinion you have less controle of the dog as you are working from the cender of the dogs body, also in most cases it also gives the dont more pulling power. think huskys and horses they wair things over the sholders to help them pull so it distributes the weight. 

not a fan of chain leads you can always tell when someone has a lead biting dog eaither a frayed lead or a chane lead. 

if you nip it in the bud now you wont have a problem later, i loud NO or LEAVE and a quick tug out the mouth always worked for me, dont realy remember having a probem past the first week.


----------



## Enneirda. (Mar 5, 2010)

This vid is for leash chewing: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IR7TvrUQ_1k

On the harness subject, I agree with Kendal. your average harness is meant to make it easier for a dog to drop it's weight and pull with all it's might without harming it's neck.

I've heard about this kind of harness from dog smart people, so I'd give it a try if you really want a harness: http://www.softouchconcepts.com/products/sense_ation_harness.php But I think training is the best way to kill the leash chewing, not finding ways to get around it.


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

I bought a halti head collar yesterday to see if Rosie walked well on that. It took her literally 15 seconds to paw it off her face


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

Clever girl, Rosie Dogs look kind of miserable in them I always think, even though I know some people find them really useful.


----------



## Enneirda. (Mar 5, 2010)

I tried a halti on 'Lo when she was young, she hates any form of tack (including collars, but she only shakes off after there on now) but the halti, she _hated _it. She wouldn't sniff around in it, would barely go potty, and every time she was near something tall she'd rub continuously in it. I gave up and took it back to the store pretty fast lol.


----------



## shari313 (Apr 8, 2011)

i wondered about the idea of the harness. cassie's a real puller, and you're right, she pulls even more when i had a harness on her.
i had a yorkiepoo before Cassie, and was taught to get a harness so i didn't ruin his trachea. but cockapoos seem to have stronger necks. 
i saw the videos about lead walking, and they're great. i'll have to really work on that.


----------

